# 2014 Wilderness Ride 115X and Custom Trailer



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

2014 Wilderness Ride 115X in Mint Condition. Has been in the water about 6 times. Virtually no marks on the bottom and everything is Mint. Included is 2 Scotty Rod holders, 1 Yak Attack holder and a golden rule holder for the crate. 3lb anchor with 50' 510 cord. Lowrance Elite 3 fish finder with new 12 volt mini battery in the console with charger.
Crate with removable/adjustable 3 rod holder. 5' custom anchor pin. Right side mounted anchor trolly. Scupper plugs, 1 additional removable foot brace. Chute 240cm paddle and Yak Attack paddle holder. Light and flag safety combination. Bass Pro fish grip with float. Many other small extras, cords, grips, etc. Small kayak cart for moving to water after taking off trailer as well.

Custom built trailer with Malone kayak holders. Trailer can be adjusted for longer yak and can be broken down for storage. Has 2" hitch. Clear title to trailer in hand.

910-590-0244 between 9am and 9pm.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Price? Also price for just kayak, assuming you would sell separately? Where in NC?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Price is $1650 for the entire package. Do not want to break this up. I am in the Dunn Benson Newton Grove area. Actually 4 miles off I 40 and about 10 miles from I 95. Would be willing to meet close by as well.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

New price of $1500.00 over $2250 invested


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Close ad, has been sold.


----------

